# Undervolt intel i7 10th gen



## Micheldeq (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am fairly new, I bought an Asus ROG Zephyrus M15 RU502LW 058AZ and I have been gaming for several days now and I see that my laptop is still around 94 degrees. I would like to undervolt my laptop because of this, but I can't get it done. I used the program Throttlestop only it doesn't work on my laptop, I think Intel blocked it in the BIOS.

I watched a few youtube videos and saw people changing their turbo boost power limits to "long 35" and "short 45". My settings are set at 135 by themselves, is this difference too big or not?


My question is therefore, does anyone have any tips to make my laptop heat up less quickly and let me play games with less stress.

It contains an intel i7 processor RTX 2070 max-q 16GB ram


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Micheldeq said:


> I watched a few youtube videos and saw people changing their turbo boost power limits to "long 35" and "short 45". My settings are set at 135 by themselves, is this difference too big or not?
> My question is therefore, does anyone have any tips to make my laptop heat up less quickly and let me play games with less stress.
> It contains an intel i7 processor RTX 2070 max-q 16GB ram


Which i7 Processor?
Screenshot of the Fivr window please.
Also try 45 short, 60 long and test.


----------



## Micheldeq (Sep 11, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Which i7 Processor?
> Screenshot of the Fivr window please.
> Also try 45 short, 60 long and test.



i7-10750H (6 cores) 

you mean testing with gaming or a test run in throttlestop?


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cinebench R20 will show if it's stable.


----------



## Micheldeq (Sep 11, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Cinebench R20 will show if it's stable.



The first test with setting short and long 135: 3288 points 
With the settings 45 short and 60 long: 2580 points


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 11, 2020)

Lowering the power limits lowers heat output but it also lowers performance. Is that what you want? 

Intel CPUs can run reliably at over 90°C. This is a "safe operating temperature" according to Intel. If it was not a safe temperature, thermal throttling would start sooner.


----------



## Netherscourge (Sep 11, 2020)

Are you sure you can't undervolt? Looks like you can click the "Unlock Adjustable Voltage" box on that screen you posted.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 11, 2020)

Netherscourge said:


> Are you sure you can't undervolt?


The top middle of that screenshot shows FIVR Control - Locked.



http://imgur.com/74yemEf


CPU voltage control is definitely locked. ThrottleStop still allows you to enter in values because some laptops will unlock CPU voltage control after you do a sleep resume cycle. This will not work if this register is still locked.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Micheldeq said:


> The first test with setting short and long 135: 3288 points
> With the settings 45 short and 60 long: 2580 points


Great, as the voltage section is locked you can increase the turbo limits long and short until you feel comfortable with the temps, and your scores.
Lower turbo limits = less heat as mentioned, but adversely affects performance.


----------



## Micheldeq (Sep 23, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Lowering the power limits lowers heat output but it also lowers performance. Is that what you want?
> 
> Intel CPUs can run reliably at over 90°C. This is a "safe operating temperature" according to Intel. If it was not a safe temperature, thermal throttling would start sooner.



i am sorry for my late reaction. The temperature of my laptop is now around 83 degrees so i am very happy with that! Thanks a lot!



Caring1 said:


> Great, as the voltage section is locked you can increase the turbo limits long and short until you feel comfortable with the temps, and your scores.
> Lower turbo limits = less heat as mentioned, but adversely affects performance.



i am sorry for my late reaction. The temperature of my laptop is now around 83 degrees so i am very happy with that! Thanks a lot!


----------



## amine_crowz (Oct 12, 2020)

Micheldeq said:


> i am sorry for my late reaction. The temperature of my laptop is now around 83 degrees so i am very happy with that! Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> i am sorry for my late reaction. The temperature of my laptop is now around 83 degrees so i am very happy with that! Thanks a lot!


Hi Micheldeq, can you send me your Throttlestop settings because i bought the Asus Rog Zephyrus M15 GU502LU with an i7 10750h and gtx 1660ti, and it runs hot ( more than 90 degrees cpu temp. ), so i think i will have the same settings as you to fix that. And thanks.


----------

